# Đơn vị thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho siêu thị mini chuyên nghiệp nhất Hồ Chí Minh



## truc096hailongvan (22/2/21)

*TÌM KIẾM ĐẠI LÝ CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT*

Chúng tôi – Nhà thầu cơ điện lạnh Hải Long Vân chính là đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công *máy lạnh âm trần* chính hãng giá rẻ nhất miền Nam mà bạn cần tìm.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho các không gian như:

Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị mini.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho phòng gym, yoga.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho showroom.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới.
 Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho hội trường.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất,… (đối với loại không gian rộng lớn này, bạn nên tham khảo thêm ý kiến của nhân viên kỹ thuật để xác định xem có nên lắp đặt hay không trước nhé!)

+++ Xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Đại lý bán máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ nhất - Hải Long Vân*







*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần* là một sản phẩm phổ biến và hầu như rất được ưa chuộng để sử dụng cho không gian thương mại. Chính nhờ sự phổ biến mà mức giá lại phải chăng, nên hầu như hãng nào cũng đều sản xuất và đẩy mạnh mặt hàng này. Điều này một mặt có thể làm đa dạng hóa sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng, tuy nhiên đôi lúc lại gây hoang mang vì không biết nên chọn hãng nào mới là phù hợp với họ.

Hải Long Vân trước hết sẽ giúp bạn phân loại ra từng phân khúc theo giá cả của từng loại sản phẩm và nêu ra mức giá tham khảo nhé:

*Thi công máy lạnh âm trần thuộc công nghệ Nhật Bản, chất lượng tốt, giá cao.*

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin: 18.050.000đ – 46.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy: 20.200.000đ – 53.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic: 21.800.000đ – 46.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba: 18.500.000đ – 40.600.000đ
=> Đây là những sản phẩm thuộc thương hiệu hàng đầu Nhật Bản, với chất lượng cực kì tốt đã được kiểm định và tin dùng của rất nhiều khách hàng.

=> Tuy nhiên, giá thành có phần hơi cao so với những thương hiệu khác. Đặc biệt, máy lạnh âm trần Daikin lại luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng.

*Thi công máy lạnh âm trần giá cả thuộc tầm trung.*

Máy lạnh âm trần LG: 20.800.000đ – 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech: 19.100.000đ – 39.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Gree: 18.600.000đ – 45.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Sumikura: 18.000.000đ – 37.400.000đ
=> Thuộc tầm trung cho nên mức giá của sản phẩm dễ chịu hơn rất nhiều. Bên cạnh đó, thiết kế tinh tế và nhẹ nhàng của sản phẩm cũng là điểm cộng rất lớn cho không gian cần sự thẩm mỹ.

=> Chất lượng đương nhiên sẽ không thể bằng với những sản phẩm thuộc nhóm phía trêm, tuy nhiên, vẫn hoạt động tốt và có mức giá vừa phải.

*Thi công máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ thuộc Việt Nam sản xuất.*

Máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa: 14.500.000đ – 28.000.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Midea: 15.500.000đ – 36.000.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Funiki: 16.600.000đ – 33.600.000đ
=> Sử dụng nhân công của Việt Nam, cho nên giá thành rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với hàng nhập. Bên cạnh đó, được sản xuất dưới sự quản lý nghiêm ngặt của chuyên viên nước ngoài nên chất lượng sử dụng cũng rất tốt.
=> Do giá thành quá rẻ nên nhiều người còn nghi ngờ về chất lượng của sản phẩm.









*KẾT LUẬN.*

Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân đảm bảo sẽ mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất, quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp nhất với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm, chuyên phân phối và thi công *máy lạnh âm trần* cho nhiều công trình lớn trên toàn quốc.
Tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian, yêu cầu về kiểu dáng của máy lạnh và đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế chi trả mới có thể lựa chọn được cái tên thương hiệu bạn cần nhất.
Nếu đã nhắm trúng cho mình một cái tên và cần biết về sản phẩm đó nhiều hơn nữa, hãy nhanh nhanh gọi vào Holtine 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn trực tiếp, tiết kiệm thời gian hơn nhé!

Link bài viết: *Đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần chính hãng giá rẻ nhất*


----------

